# 2016 Shallow Sport X3



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2016 Shallow Sport X3 being pushed by a Evinrude 300hp G2 (370 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. (2) 60gal fuel tanks, Lowrance HDS12 GPS/FF, Minn Kota Terrova 112lb 36v i-Pilot on a quick release bracket and custom aluminum fabricated mount, Optima marine batteries w/4bank battery charger & 110v plug, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, JL Audio Media Master Stere w/Wet Sound Speakers w/blue LED speaker rings throughout, Evinrude digital rigging, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, custom fabricated fiberglass cavitation plate, hybrid boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, Extended raised console w/35gal insulated livewell, lean post w/fixed backrest-(6) rod holders-(2) cup holders-storage & double flip down footrest, center console w/custom heavy duty burn bar w/removable shade top â€" fiberglass standing are w/optional 3pad top rail and LED light Bar, (8) tulip rod holders, (4) plier holders on console, mid-ship cooler basket w/YETI 125qt, (3) bow insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, bow casting platform w/2 rod holders, green under water LEDâ€™s and navigation lights.

Very well put together X3 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $84,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

